# Can someone confirm number of Pilot openings?



## skrob (11 Apr 2011)

I talked with my file manager on Friday and heard some bad news - he said they're only hiring 16 pilots this year and all of those slots are for experienced pilots (previous military service).  Just wondering if anyone else has heard this?
I've applied for DEO and am still waiting to attend ASC.  My file manager tried to load me into ASC but they said they wouldn't be taking any candidates because of the pilot hiring situation.


----------



## Griffon (11 Apr 2011)

That sounds pretty close to what was released internally.  I can confirm that the DEO slots are currently earmarked for skilled applicants only at this time.


----------



## Scott (11 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> So what's the question? Do you expect us to have some top-secret information the recruiting center doesn't have?...



Take it easy, he asked if anyone else has heard the same thing. Understandable given that some RC's "seem" to have/give differnt info than others.


----------



## skrob (11 Apr 2011)

Thanks Griffon and Scott.  Stacked, as Scott said, I was just trying to find out if what I was told was accurate.  I will keep waiting and hopefully some slots open up later in the year!


----------



## StonedViper (11 Apr 2011)

I just called CFRC about my file, and yes as of March 21 2011 they are only hiring for skilled individuals that had previous service or trained by the CF, I also applied for that trade but never got to the point of taking the CFAT , etc.... same with the other trades (AEC and ACSO)


----------



## Islander03 (11 Apr 2011)

ACSO positions are only being filled by people with previous experience too?
...
that blows


----------



## Griffon (11 Apr 2011)

Keep in mind that the Skilled requirement is for DEO ONLY.  It doesn't apply to ROTP applications.


----------



## snyper21 (2 Jun 2011)

Would it be unusual for new pilot DEO numbers to become available during the year (before April 2012)? Especially with this new budget that will be passing...?

Snyper


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jun 2011)

snyper21 said:
			
		

> Would it be unusual for new pilot DEO numbers to become available during the year (before April 2012)? Especially with this new budget that will be passing...?
> 
> Snyper



Yes, it would be unusual.  Pilot intake is constrained by training capacity.  Increasing pilot training capacity is not easily done in the short term, and there are already sufficient numbers of people in the training pipeline that increases would only give the CF mroe people waiting.


----------



## jathukor (12 Aug 2011)

I am appliying for a pilot position from ROTP. Since I am going to university I do not have much free space to book a Air Crew Selection until the winter break or maybe reading week during mid Febuary (most likely choice); because it requires a full week. Does anybody know if pilot offers are made only after all the ACS's are completed or on an on going basis. I am just wondering if I take the mid-Feb ACS (as opposed to during my winter break 2-3 months earlier), if they would have run out of the alloted number of ROTP pilot offers?


----------

